# Jersey Central Switching Shanty



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1552561411725228&set=p.1552561411725228&type=3
This is a link to one of the facebook forums. Andre Garcia of River Leaf Models has used photos and dimensions I provided him with for a switching shanty. He has made a mock-up, and posted it. I am just getting started with restoration on the prototype that was in the Ashley Yard here in PA. I'm including some photos of the prototype. It has been moved to the site of the Ashley Miner's Preservation Society grounds adjacent to the Earth Conservancy offices, formerly the Blue Coal offices.
Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a treasure. they sure built it to last.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CNJ.......Concrete...............cool, that would look good in my backyard.:thumbsup:

Link not working...must be set on private?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

looks like a good project Don. :thumbsup:

whats the latest on the L&S station? are we going to loose it due to the crooks?


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...QZ7exznOemkMvNHmQ&sig2=03xxyxK78Q35BjYhf67sLQ
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...w89EJCkc9BGoT8m6g&sig2=QzpcFW8ZD4u329nSWfL0yQ
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...XxFbKJDy48x7-bFzw&sig2=ep8-KXbAqYGgaeU_mXjG1Q
Here are three links that reference the station and its current status.
Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

be nice if somebody gets it that appreciates the history of it.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

A small private shipping business moved into one of the buildings in the block long complex. I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when the county officials were negotiating the acquisition of this property at the taxpayers' expense.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d=0ahUKEwit9MfX5OXKAhVBGz4KHRdFBi4QMwgeKAEwAQ
I found this image while looking for more reference photos of the octagon prototype. This traditional style is also concrete. This one has a PARR herald above the door.
Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*FLY ON THE WALL*



Don F said:


> I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when the county officials were negotiating the acquisition of this property at the taxpayers' expense.
> Don


You would have been EATEN with that butch of hogs there!:rippedhand:


----------

